
Creating chilling effects on speech is a feature, not a bug - rberger
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/08/24/creating-chilling-effects-on-speech-is-a-feature-not-a-bug-of-the-surveillance-state/
======
zkenyon
The chilling effect was caused by a single man, acting against orders. It
seems unlikely that this was intentional, let alone a feature.

